# Game #33: (1/5) Denver Nuggets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

* (16-13) @ (21-11) *







*PROBABLE STARTERS​*



































*@​*



































Hopefully, we can take advantage of the fact that Carmelo Anthony and JR Smith won't be playing, but we can't underestimate the Nuggets whatsoever, especially now that Iverson is there. I'm hoping we can get the victory, and I think in the end we will, but it'll be a close game in my opinion. Allen Iverson will probably torch Smush Parker, and hopefully Kobe can play like he did against the Kings and flirt with a triple-double again. When he plays like that, he shows just how great he is. Iverson vs Kobe is always extremely fun to watch, so I'm hoping it's a good game. I'll have a scouting report up tomorrow as well.

Go Lakers!

If anyone wants to add an injury report or more things to make this look a little better, go for it. I'll have a Scouting Report up tomorrow about the game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

They'll be tired. Here's hoping homecourt is enough to take it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we'd be screwed if we had to play the nuggets in denver.. a shorthanded with ot the previous night, then play in high altitude..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah I'm definitely glad it's in Los Angeles and not in Denver...I think it'll be a close game, but I think we'll get the W. For whatever reason, we usually played very well against the Nuggets (from what I can remember from recent years, anyway).


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we need this one coming off a back2back. It sure would be nice.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The Lakers got "The Answer" right here in the Staples Center!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Ghiman said:


> The Lakers got "The Answer" right here in the Staples Center!


Answers are useless at LA because it is Jeopardy time.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

First of all, we've got to find a way to contain Allen Iverson. Point guards have been burning us up the whole season, so I'm kind of worried. I'm pretty sure Smush Parker's defense won't be able to completely contain Allen Iverson, so I expect a high scoring game from AI. Another player to look out for is Earl Boykins. Ever since the Iverson trade, Boykins has elevated his game to new heights. All in all, Denver itself isn't that great of a team as of now. A lot of their key players are suspended or injured, but they still have the firepower in the them to create a high scoring game. Last night against the Kings was emotionally draining, so I hope the Lakers come today with their heads up


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to try and get the injury report up in a minute.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The Nuggets right now are just a better version of the Sixers. Its all about AI, and we have no one to stop him. Kobe is, of course, going to have to have a great game and we need to shut down everyone not named Iverson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*INJURY REPORT - LAKERS*
-Kwame Brown: Sprained Ankle - Out
-Chris Mihm: Right Ankle Surgery - Out For Season
-Lamar Odom: Moderate MCL Sprain - Out
-Sasha Vujacic: Sprained Left Ankle - Will Play
-Luke Walton: Sprained Left Wrist - Probable

*INJURY REPORT - NUGGETS*
-Kenyon Martin: Knee Surgery - Out
-Nene: Knee Inflammation - Day-to-day
-Marcus Camby: 4th Metacarpal Fracture - Probable


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> *INJURY REPORT - LAKERS*
> -Kwame Brown: Sprained Ankle - Out
> -Chris Mihm: Right Ankle Surgery - Out For Season
> -Lamar Odom: Moderate MCL Sprain - Out
> ...


damnit


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> damnit


Haha, I was waiting for someone to say something along those lines.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Can we PLEASE DEFEND THE ****ING PICK AND ROLL!!!:curse: 

PLEASE!!!!!

Teams have been owning us with it all year long. The Bobcats beat us becasue we couldnt defend it and the Kings blew our 20 pt lead out of the water and nearly stole that game from us because of it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It hasn't just been this year...we've been horrible against the Pick & Roll for a long time now.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> It hasn't just been this year...we've been horrible against the Pick & Roll for a long time now.


exactly! we were owned on game 7 last year because of the mismatching we had on that. diaw just demolished smush parker.

anyway, i want to see brian cook get hot early again, and a better effort with bynum. no more dumb fouls, even though the officials were dumb.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Scouting Report*​


> Lakers vs. Nuggets - 01/05/07
> 
> Friday, Jan 5
> 
> ...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good thing they dont have Andre Miller so that they wont run those back door alley Oops anymore


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What really grinds my gears is that its no secret that the Lakers cant defend the pick and roll. Everyone knows this including the coaches of the other teams, so why dont they fix it?? I knows it easier said than done but cmon. How long have the Lakers sucked against the pick and roll?? Since Shaq was here. that is WAY too long. Phil should focus on stopping it in training camp.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> What really grinds my gears is that its no secret that the Lakers cant defend the pick and roll. Everyone knows this including the coaches of the other teams, so why dont they fix it?? I knows it easier said than done but cmon. How long have the Lakers sucked against the pick and roll?? Since Shaq was here. that is WAY too long. Phil should focus on stopping it in training camp.


Exactly. This is what confuses me the most. It's not like our specific players on this roster can't defend the pick and roll, we haven't been able to defend it earlier on, when we had good defenders like Rick Fox. I have no idea why we don't practice defending the pick and roll. Seeing how much basketball smarts Phil Jackson has, I'm sure he would have figured out some way...........


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game is going to be underway soon...go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers start the game 7/7 and up 15-6 early! Hell yeah!

Kobe Bryant already has 6 assists! Excellent start!


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

kobe with 4 assists already, cookie cash money from outside and smush gettin buckets aswell.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe has 6 assists ... in what? 4 minutes? good start, Drew playing well... Cook shooting well...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Blink4 said:


> kobe with 4 assists already, cookie cash money from outside and smush gettin buckets aswell.



7 assists for Kobe now 

He gonna have 10 in the first lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8/8 shooting and all 7 assists by Kobe...awesome!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Drew is playing awesome... 8 assists for Kobe in less than 5 minutes??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make that 9/9 shooting for the Lakers and 8 assists by Kobe!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn Luke.. lay that in, lets get Kobe assists lol...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush and bynum have 8 points a piece early on...11/11 shooting!

I LOVE IT!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow... Lakers are playing awesome so far... 

That was the first miss for the Lakers..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn...we missed a shot.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

damn it, 1st miss


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

23-11 Lakers with 6 minutes left.
Kobe with 8 assists and 2 boards.
Bynum with 8 pts, 2 boards and 2 blocks on 4/4 shooting.
Smush with 8 pts on 4/4 shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush starts 5/5 for 11 points...why couldn't he start out like this all season?!

Bynum with 2 blocks already!

Lakers up 29-15 with 4 minutes to go in the quarter.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bad shot Kobe...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lets not blow this lead too...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I get scared with good start, Houston, Charlotte, and Sacaramento yesterday. I would rather prefer a competitive games through 3 quarters and blowout in the 4th quarter. That way lakers keep their head in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now we're only up 7...come on Lakers. Keep your head in the game!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Game down to 6.. come on guys.
Kobe with 9 assists already though.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good job Jordan.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe with 9 assists, Smush with 15 pts and Bynum with 3 blocks... in the first... not too bad.... but its still a close game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is heading for 36 assists.:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Up 7 at the end of 1.... 35-28.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

On the side note, I would mind even if the Lakers lost this game, because they had a long tiring night yesterday.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Imagine Kobe beats the all time assist record for a game? That will shut some people up about being a hog


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe has 9 assists in the first quarter...Lakers up 35-28 right now.

Smush has 15 points on 6/8 shooting.

We shot 62.5% in the quarter, but we gave up too many points.

Kobe will get his points sooner or later. We just need to play a little bit better defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> Imagine Kobe beats the all time assist record for a game? That will shut some people up about being a hog


Haha, that would be awesome.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice D, evans


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead is back up to 10.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

WTF is wrong with Radman, that guy cannot seems to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush has got is MOJO back.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Boykins seems to be playing well, since Smith and Anthony got suspended. I don't like the guy anyway, because he is a shoot first point guard.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bynum should just run the little midget over.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

EVERY time i see boykins play against us, he torches us up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ronny with the facial on Reggie Evans!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

is it me, or is the lighting dim @ the Arena on the lakers end?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Starting lineup is back in the game after the timeout, and Luke nails a three.

53-40 Lakers, 5:05 left in the half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are 7/13 from 3-point range and Smush has 20 points!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Parker on F I R E.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Why wasn't Karl coaching this kind of D in Seattle when they were killing the Rockets back n' the days


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

lol Kobe didnt even score yet


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead back down to 8...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boykins is playing very well for the Nuggets...we can't let him keep the Nuggets in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Has Kobe ever had a scoreless first half?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> is it me, or is the lighting dim @ the Arena on the lakers end?


yeah, that's the way it is this year.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

while earl boykins was a baby, his dad would carry him in his gym bag when he went out to play ball - true story


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

kobe hasnt scored and we're still up by 10. sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

nguyen_milan said:


> lol Kobe didnt even score yet


In other words, lakers haven't touched the Nitrous Oxide yet.:clap:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Last night, we scored 74 points in the first half. Tonight, we have 63 points so far in the first half...I'll take it!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

kobe with 2 pts! from a foul


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Both teams nail threes at the end of the half...Lakers up 68-55.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

finally 2 pts for Kobe yeah baby! haha


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

damn, that 3 by Denver is huge, we shouldnt let that


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bynum fans.....http://slamonline.com/online/2006/12/quiznos-with-andrew-bynum/


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Kwame getting injured maybe a good thing for the lakers, because Bynum can rebound, block shots and make free throws.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Once again, we aren't playing any defense, and it is preventing us from pulling away.

The other thing that is really hurting us is stupid, unnecessary, wannabe-flashy passes. We have 4 or 5 of these in the first half that have failed and resulted in 2pts for the Nuggets on the other end.

Man, is Smush scoring well tonight. But we all know him...as soon as he gets 20, he fades away.

Walton with 3 threes! 

I want to see Kobe get the ball a lot more than he did in the 2nd quarter so that he can be aggressive himself, which creates easy points for other people. Bynum is also damaging them on the inside, so we need to get the ball in to him when at all possible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh, and the point that I really wanted to make is that Diawara has one of the most horrendous shots for a guard that I have ever seen. He doesn't even follow through with his wrist. He just sort of pushes the ball out of his hands and towards the rim.

What a ridiculous prayer of a shot that was. lol :laugh:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lol. Diawara didnt smile or cheer at all after that shot.. he was probably thinking "hooooolyyyy ****"

i agree with Damian about the flashy passes, it's getting out of hand, especially with Walton. i laugh everytime he tries to do something absolutely crazy and then mess it up, but at the same time i think i cry a little bit


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd half is underway...Lakers up 74-62.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just got in. We're ahead by double figures and Kobe has two points. Hmmm... :lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Little Midget is back in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Up 18 now...sweet.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobes 9 assists were in the first 4 minutes... then nothing lol... am happy with how we are playing ... our defense can be much better though.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom says 10-15 more days... hopefully..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

lol what a pass by Bynum haha


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Check out Andrew Bynums line...
7/8 FG, 17 pts, 10 rebounds, 6 blocks in 24 minutes.

Thats nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want Kobe to get his 10th assists already.

Cook with the 3! Lakers by 21!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Kobe gets assist #10.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I've been saying it since last year but bynum has the best hands of all our big men, unlike kwame bumbling all passes his way, he just needs to improve man to man D a little and his conditioning.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Beautiful passing by the Lakers... I love it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke with another 3! That's his 4th of the game. Lakers up 24 and have 99 points with 2:30 left in the THIRD QUARTER!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm loving what Andrew Bynum has done in this game...he's playing great for us right now. Is 6 blocks a career high for him now?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

AI needs to tell the Nuggets that he wants a bigger jersey..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This display of defense by the Nuggets is the worst I have seen since the Don Nelson Mavericks. Ronny going to the line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only bad thing about Kobe's game tonight is that he hasn't had the best shot selection. He's 2/9 for 8 points.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I hope Phil doesn't pull all his starers until 2.30 minutes left in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Andrews previous career high was 4 blocks... so that is a career high


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love how the crowd reacts to Ronny...well deserved!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> Andrews previous career high was 4 blocks... so that is a career high


I see...thanks for the info.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turiaf does not give up on any play! I love it!


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Theonee said:


> I hope Phil doesn't pull all his starers until 2.30 minutes left in the fourth quarter.


Although, I don't think Karl can say anything even if he has them play until the end of the game.

Yea, Andrew's had 4 blocks a good few games though, even once last year and he wasn't on the floor much.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want Kobe to get back in the game only so he can hit double figures in points...

The Lakers passing in that 3rd quarter was much better than their first half passing. 

1st quarter, we scored 35 points.
2nd quarter, we scored 33 points.
3rd quarter, we scored 36 points.

I want the Lakers to hit 30 again. Don't relax. Take the Nuggets' hearts out. I want Lakers to win by over 25 points.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I want Kobe to get back in the game only so he can hit double figures in points...
> 
> The Lakers passing in that 3rd quarter was much better than their first half passing.
> 
> ...


yeah me too, Let the ANSWER know that in Jeopardy you ned questions not answers.:biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

32 assists on 39 shots made.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Evans with the dunk AND ONE!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

NutCase Evans is in the game, Turiaf better take care of his nuts.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I want Kobe to get back in the game only so he can hit double figures in points...
> 
> The Lakers passing in that 3rd quarter was much better than their first half passing.
> 
> ...


dude let them rest, it is back to back remember? lol


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, I missed my 1000th post


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Rutiaf is picking the slack of Kwame on FTs. 1-4 so far.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bynum is having a career night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha...come on...hit a damn shot!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Boykins is a sign of a bad pg, whenever he scores high, Denver looses.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy whack! Aaron McKie is in the game!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

aaron mckie's in the game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, it doesn't look like Kobe will get his 10.

Who would have thought today that in both their games, Kobe and LeBron wouldn't hit 10 points but still win? Crazy.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

a.y.h. said:


> aaron mckie's in the game!


Did he feel guilty for his 3 million social welfare checks.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I really want to see Shammond and McKie score here...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

how many airballs is that one?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Evans was a great pick up.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

let mckie get the last shot


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I heard that Larry Brown is Executive vice president for Philly


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bynum - Take that ball and keep it man. You earned it.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

4 of our starters in double figures... only 1 of them is not in double figures... guess who?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers go 11 games over .500 and next up is the Dallas Mavericks.

I think their streak needs to end in Los Angeles on Sunday night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> 4 of our starters in double figures... only 1 of them is not in double figures... guess who?


Haha, yeah, who would've thought Kobe would be the one to NOT be in double figures.

3-game win streak and 15-4 at home.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Player of the game... without a doubt, was Drew... awesome game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Another game I watched without having to check my BP every 5 seconds.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

as are the lakers great win for the team


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

man A.I. must be pretty steamed right now


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

damn, if i was Mckie i would shoot nonstop every time i have the ball, who know when i can come back?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Lakers go 11 games over .500 and next up is the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> I think their streak needs to end in Los Angeles on Sunday night.


Since the Mav's winning streak started with a win over Lakers, their winning streak will end at the hands of the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Since the Mav's winning streak started with a win over Lakers, their winning streak will end at the hands of the Lakers.


I sure hope so.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

nguyen_milan said:


> damn, if i was Mckie i would shoot nonstop every time i have the ball, who know when i can come back?


lol true. thats what i was thinking

"just shoot it aaron, just shoot it"


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

by the way guys,

Lakers: 22-11
Spurs: 23-11

anybody getting excited?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're half a game behind the Spurs and one game behind the Jazz in the West.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

And you know whats so refreshing about todays game?
Not 1 backdoor alley oop... which is what killed us in every game vs. the Nuggets.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> We're half a game behind the Spurs and one game behind the Jazz in the West.


But we're still far from Dallas and Phoenix....and looks like Steve Nash will beat Kobe to get his 3rd MVP again...:no:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

well, still a lot of games left!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

were missing 40 percent of our starters and still 5th best in the NBA...we have to be one of the better teams when healthy


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Steez said:


> And you know whats so refreshing about todays game?
> Not 1 backdoor alley oop... which is what killed us in every game vs. the Nuggets.


kind of expected.. no andre miller/melo/kmart. it's pretty much a different team imo. camby is probably the only one who has the ability.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

lakers are certainly taking care of bussiness at home; signs of maturity. I'm so glad the schedule worked out this way this season. had we've had a road heavy start, we might have lost a bunch of close games with all the injuries, and our confidence would be shot for the rest of the season. instead our confidence is growing every game, and we will soon be healthy once agian. I'm getting SO excited to see this team post all-star break. I know it's a ways away, but with the way kobe's playing and the way someone different is stepping up every night, we can make some serious noise in the west.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Good win for the Lakers tonight. I'm starting to believe that Sasha and Rad hurt this team more than they help.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Silk D said:


> lakers are certainly taking care of bussiness at home; signs of maturity. I'm so glad the schedule worked out this way this season. had we've had a road heavy start, we might have lost a bunch of close games with all the injuries, and our confidence would be shot for the rest of the season. instead our confidence is growing every game, and we will soon be healthy once agian. I'm getting SO excited to see this team post all-star break. I know it's a ways away, but with the way kobe's playing and the way someone different is stepping up every night, we can make some serious noise in the west.


actually our start didnt help out that much.. we're going to have a rough schedule withour lamar and kwame now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, it'll be rough, but if we distribute the ball like we did against the Nuggets, then we should be okay.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

11 games over .500...thats something to celebrate:clap2:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone got video of the Turiaf dunk over Evans??


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Damn. Turiaf was a complete beast out there last night. I remember that for like 5 or so straight possessions the guy just kept on getting offensive rebounds. Anyways, great win tonight. Once Lamar and Kwame return to the squad, I think we can very well be one of the top teams in west, if not the entire league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If everyone on our team hustled like Ronny Turiaf, it would be a great, great thing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Anyone got video of the Turiaf dunk over Evans??












Couldn't find a video but there's a picture...


----------

